# What have you not done in the game? And will not be doing, ever?



## CrankyCupcake (Jul 19, 2013)

What aspect of the game have you not played, not even once? What store on Main Street will you never build?

For me, I have never shot down a single balloon present. Because I have no interest at all in the balloon series. And I will not build the fortune teller shop. Again, I have no interest in it at all, I don't want to be told what to wear or do or buy for luck.

(Am I the only weirdo who plays like this?  )


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 19, 2013)

Shoot down balloons for the badge! : D and golden slingshot!

As for Katrina her shop looks much better than a crackhead trashcan alleyway.


----------



## Farobi (Jul 19, 2013)

Paths


----------



## pocky (Jul 19, 2013)

I will never collect gyroids, they annoy me >:c


----------



## Mairmalade (Jul 19, 2013)

Buy a wet suit probably. I'm too lazy to grind medals now. :c


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Jul 19, 2013)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> Shoot down balloons for the badge! : D and golden slingshot!



I don't care for badges. I have earned some, but only because I was doing what I liked to do, and doing it a lot. Some badges I will never get because I don't enjoy doing those things and so I won't.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jul 19, 2013)

I will never have all the fruits planted in my town. I think it looks messy and tacky. 
I'm also considering never fully expanding my house, as I prefer the 6x6 rooms when building themes. ~ but I imagine I'll end up eventually fully expanding.


----------



## Mirror (Jul 19, 2013)

I will never make my own clothes, or really design anything much thanks to my 600+ collection of QR codes, which is growing. (Except for my town flag, I designed it.)  I have everything including path designs and wallpaper. Also, I will never mess around with turnips, beetle hunting on the island is enough for me.


----------



## Niya (Jul 19, 2013)

pocky said:


> I will never collect gyroids, they annoy me >:c



This


----------



## embitca (Jul 19, 2013)

I'll never build the Reset Center. i don't collect gyroids or fortune cookie items.  I will probably also never add the first floor back room to my main house.


----------



## Isabella (Jul 19, 2013)

I've never really done anything with turnips and I don't really plan on it either. lol nevermind I probably will at one point but like I have other ways to make money.
I don't really have an interest in Katrinas shop either because every time I go to her tent I get bad luck


----------



## Hirisa (Jul 19, 2013)

1) Fortune cookies are strictly food for Dr Shrunk. I don't like Nintendo memorabilia.

2) I have never and will never have a "sweets" or "mermaid" themed room. 

3) I've never created orchards for every single fruit in the game, and I probably never will.


----------



## MistyWater (Jul 19, 2013)

I will never play the game after 7pm during summer time (June to September) unless I'm on the island. In City Folk I got so scared that after a while I just couldn't handle that feeling anymore. Doesn't help when I already have the phobia to begin with.
Another thing I'll probably skip is the back room of the house and fully expanding my side rooms. 6X6 is plenty of room for now.
I never liked the Stalk Market even back in 2002. So I doubt even now I'll like it. I don't care if it takes me longer to make bells other ways. Just gives me something to work for.
There are very few gyroids that I like out there. Some I'll probably only use for decoration. Not so much for the sounds they make.
A lot of the PWP will be skipped, too as I find the ones I don't want to build are just pointless. And not worth the effort.


----------



## talisheo (Jul 19, 2013)

I don't think I'll ever make cool display rooms in my museum


----------



## oath2order (Jul 19, 2013)

Katrina doesn't force you to get a fortune told ._.

I'll never time travel.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Jul 19, 2013)

pocky said:


> I will never collect gyroids, they annoy me >:c



Do you dig them up and sell them quickly, or do you leave them in the ground? Just curious. 



Mirror said:


> Also, I will never mess around with turnips, beetle hunting on the island is enough for me.



Same here! I never buy the turnips because it's easy enough to earn bells from hunting the big beetles.


----------



## Sheepish (Jul 19, 2013)

I haven't built the Reset Surveillance Center, nor have I fully upgraded my house. I'll probably do them eventually, particularly the latter once I've catalogued the furniture sets I'm most interested in, but right now, eh.

I've also not really been too interested in the Mermaid set, which seems to be a bit of a craze with the people I've StreetPassed with.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Jul 19, 2013)

Not gonna build my downstairs right room, probably. I like how my main room is set up and I don't really want an opening on the right side


----------



## oath2order (Jul 19, 2013)

Sheepish said:


> I haven't built the Reset Surveillance Center, nor have I fully upgraded my house. I'll probably do them eventually, particularly the latter once I've catalogued the furniture sets I'm most interested in, but right now, eh.
> 
> I've also not really been too interested in the Mermaid set, which seems to be a bit of a craze with the people I've StreetPassed with.



Yeah people seem to be obsessed with the mermaid set. I think it's ugly.


----------



## SliceAndDice (Jul 19, 2013)

MistyWater said:


> I will never play the game after 7pm during summer time (June to September) unless I'm on the island. In City Folk I got so scared that after a while I just couldn't handle that feeling anymore. Doesn't help when I already have the phobia to begin with.
> Another thing I'll probably skip is the back room of the house and fully expanding my side rooms. 6X6 is plenty of room for now.
> I never liked the Stalk Market even back in 2002. So I doubt even now I'll like it. I don't care if it takes me longer to make bells other ways. Just gives me something to work for.
> There are very few gyroids that I like out there. Some I'll probably only use for decoration. Not so much for the sounds they make.
> A lot of the PWP will be skipped, too as I find the ones I don't want to build are just pointless. And not worth the effort.



Why are you scared?  Sorry, I am kind of curious now...

As for me. I have never done anything turnip related and have never customized any furniture.


----------



## majnin (Jul 19, 2013)

I'll never get the Reset Surveillance Center. To me it's pretty pointless and I've had enough childhood scarring by Resetti.


----------



## Mausriel (Jul 19, 2013)

Ha! Burst out laughing with the crackhead trashcan alleyway!


----------



## Farobi (Jul 19, 2013)

Oh i also wont trade or accept villagers most likely; it seems like people are exchanging them for their own purposes


----------



## Hirisa (Jul 19, 2013)

Sheepish said:


> I've also not really been too interested in the Mermaid set, which seems to be a bit of a craze with the people I've StreetPassed with.



I've noticed this too. It looks like a unicorn vomited all over a perfectly good house.


----------



## chronic (Jul 19, 2013)

I've yet to build the surveillance center, the ugly police station and all of the other tacky PWPs that my villagers suggest. I'll never put down paths because honestly they all look really tacky. I like the look of natural paths, I can't stand towns with perfectly laid out paths with not a tree in sight :/ 

And I'll definitely pass on the hideous balloon furniture. I don't even own a slingshot


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 19, 2013)

I will never collect gyroids or build the reset center


----------



## burnside (Jul 19, 2013)

Never buy fortune cookies. Nintendo items are so tacky! I don't even like Nintendo that much, except for Animal Crossing.


----------



## pocky (Jul 19, 2013)

CrankyCupcake said:


> Do you dig them up and sell them quickly, or do you leave them in the ground? Just curious.



I dig them up and sell them in Re-Tail (the alpaca shop, not belltreeforums) I wish that they would disappear the next day like fossils do :/ I used to not dig them up, but it rains a lot in my game so after a while I had a bunch of ugly star shaped marks on the ground. QQ

I noticed that a lot of people hate the mermaid items, so sad ;-;
I collected the entire set and made a room with them, but now it just looks too tacky. I *love* all of the different pieces separately though, but they don't necessarily look good together in the same room. I'm thinking of either giving my set away, or just using a few pieces here and there.


----------



## Marceline (Jul 19, 2013)

I will probably NEVER build that Resetti Center thing. I don't like him, don't want his picture, just no.


----------



## Zaertix (Jul 19, 2013)

There's a lot I won't do.

Play online every day, build Resetti, Katrina, or do any stupid public projects. I also don't plan on doing the balloons (mostly because I can't get a dang slingshot,) and I also won't grind out medals.

Man I'm a horrible ACNL player.


----------



## Jonjon (Jul 19, 2013)

I'll never build the reset center as most people said earlier. I also will never carry my net around at night, during summer/fall again. Those Tarantulas and Scorpions always jump scare me.


----------



## chriss (Jul 19, 2013)

Why are people so against Reset center? It does seem useless to me, Im not sure what it does but Ive had it for like two weeks and it never opens up. But I think it looks kinda cool, and I like the sound it makes when you run over it.
I do suppose there are much better PWP's to spend money on, but never even building it?


----------



## Farobi (Jul 19, 2013)

chriss said:


> Why are people so against Reset center? It does seem useless to me, Im not sure what it does but Ive had it for like two weeks and it never opens up. But I think it looks kinda cool, and I like the sound it makes when you run over it.
> I do suppose there are much better PWP's to spend money on, but never even building it?



My little sister always plays with my game and she doesn't save (which is a relief as only God knows what she has done to my town).


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jul 19, 2013)

SliceAndDice said:


> Why are you scared?  Sorry, I am kind of curious now...



Arachnophobia, I'm thinking. I'm pretty sure that's the timeframe that the tarantulas are out and about.


----------



## Chris (Jul 19, 2013)

DJStarstryker said:


> Arachnophobia, I'm thinking. I'm pretty sure that's the timeframe that the tarantulas are out and about.



It is, yes. 

My family always know when there's a tarantula on my screen because I squeak. ^^;



Mm... for me it's paths. I don't see a point to them.


----------



## LilyElizabeth (Jul 19, 2013)

Quite a few things.. I'll never:

- Plant a foreign fruit (I love my town fruit and I think it looks messy if there's more than one type) other than bananas/coconuts
- Build the reset center
- Create paths (I'm trying to make natural ones right now)
- Build the police station (everyone seems to love this so maybe it's just me?)
- Time travel (nothing against those who do)
- Collect the mermaid series
- Visit the island in Autumn, Winter & Spring (It kinda feels like cheating I guess)
- Buy turnips
- Buy fortune cookies (I hate the nintendo items)

There's probably a lot more but for now those are the ones that come to mind :')


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jul 19, 2013)

SliceAndDice said:


> I have never customized any furniture.



You sir, are missing out! I wasn't bothered about remaking furniture before the game came out, and now I'm like addicted to it. Any half hour Cyrus isn't working on something is a half hour wasted in my eyes. It adds so much more matching potential for your house, and there's so many odd crazy things, like turning the matryoshka into gentlemen. xD

I'll also no do any villager trading to get villagers into my town. I prefer them to be random. Though if it's the other way round and I am letting a good villager leeave then I'll try to make sure they live on elesewhere.


----------



## Dandie (Jul 19, 2013)

I will never:
Time Travel-I care way to much about my town to TT!
Buy turnips-To me, they're pointless.
Get Katrina's Shop-I would rather her come to my town unexpectedly and I don't want my fortune told.


----------



## Rachy (Jul 19, 2013)

I never buy turnips, i love catching beetles on the island instead 
I never turn down villager requests, even if its ridiculous


----------



## bobthecat (Jul 19, 2013)

I'll never build any tacky town projects like the big black square spinny thing, can't remember it's name or the egyptian sphinx
they might fit in other towns but they don't really work for me
and it's too late now but i would have never joined club tortimer, waste of 50 hard earned medals

and I like the reset centre, makes my town more interesting, it's like a secret underground den...


----------



## Attribule (Jul 19, 2013)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> Shoot down balloons for the badge! : D and golden slingshot!



All of the slingshots become 100% useless if the player doesn't want to shoot the balloons in town. Also, it's much faster to get the badge by doing the Balloon Island Tour. You can pop well over 40 balloons in 5minutes. (And yes, the tour counts toward your balloon badge)


----------



## Lisha (Jul 19, 2013)

Never gonna build the reset center. I don't even reset but I just don't want it, lol.

I also don't collect gyroids, they get insta-sold.


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 20, 2013)

Attribule said:


> All of the slingshots become 100% useless if the player doesn't want to shoot the balloons in town. Also, it's much faster to get the badge by doing the Balloon Island Tour. You can pop well over 40 balloons in 5minutes. (And yes, the tour counts toward your balloon badge)



I don't think so...the prima guide says shot down 30,100, and 200 or more in TOWN...and I have shot down hundreds in tours and not gotten even the 30 count badge yet!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I probably will never put in a reset center, or lay down paths.
I will not do club tortimer.
I have every kind of fruit in my town but only one or two trees of each...I am thinking of cutting them all down and replanting once I get my gold watering can.  For right now they are all spread out because I wanted the perfect town status, once I have the can I don't care and will start reorganizing the trees etc.
I like the mermaid furniture but there are so many sets I like and not enough rooms to support them all, not to mention there are sets I like in multiple colors on top of it!  I will need 10 houses maxed out to fit it all.
I am not that creative so most of my rooms and museum space will be mediocre for a while 
I don't care much for the fortune cookie stuff either but, there are a few things I want and for now I did keep at least one of each item...I will probably sell it all at some point.
I am not keen on katrina but, I do want her shop and will have my fortune read until I can get her shop on main street and then will never bother with her again.
I don't like the police station but, I have gotten a sloppy furniture item in it so I am glad I have that stupid can in my town!


----------



## Lotte (Jul 20, 2013)

I have no interest in getting the items from the fortune cookies or buying turnips.


----------



## Wondrous (Jul 20, 2013)

i don't think i'm going to ever build the Reset Center. i don't see the point in it, really. it's like, 300k+ bells, and all you really get from it is Resetti and Don's pictures. which honestly isn't at all that important to me. i'm not on a mission to collect all animal pictures, lol.


----------



## Twisk (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm not going to:
- build the police station
- build the Resetti center
- focus on collecting fortune cookies
- do much Club Tortimer. I'm shy so I prefer to WiFi with people on my friends' list...

I kinda feel like defending a few things that I've noticed are common in this thread. 
- Mermaid series: Keep in mind that this game is new for many people, so not all of us have expansive catalogs or matching furniture. The Mermaid, Cabana, and Balloon series are at least easy-to-get matching sets to put in your house in the meantime, so these series will probably be common at this stage in the game.
- Pattern paths: I keep seeing everyone saying they're tacky and unrealistic, which is true as far as graphics go (pattern paths can't be as smooth as dirt paths). But it's not unrealistic when you compare to real life. Do you see dirt paths everywhere in real life? Pavement, bricks, stones, etc. are much more common, and unfortunately the only way to get paths like that in AC is through patterns. It's also fun for a lot of people to make paths (even if the makers realize they aren't 100% flawless), and it adds a lot of uniqueness and variety to the AC towns available, so I wish they weren't trashed so much.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 20, 2013)

I didn't realize so many people disliked the fortune cookies! Haha I only get them because I like to see what I get and I've been patiently waiting till I get the ONE fortune I want that I still haven't gotten. But I like the items!

I will never put down paths. I'm lazy and I've never done it in the 4 Animal Crossing games I own. 
I most likely won't build the Reset Center because I'm getting a break from Resetti and Isabelle tells you when you've reset anyway, so she's like a nicer Resetti.


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 20, 2013)

pocky said:


> I wish that they would disappear the next day like fossils do :/



Fossiles don't disappear. For me they stay until you grab them


I will never
Build police station
Build Reset center
Build pattern roads


----------



## CytricAcid (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm not building the reset center (or at least, not for a long time)
I'm not gonna trade villagers for myself, but if one is moving out I might give them away. uwu
no balloons, etc
though i'm laying out paths in my town for the first time in my animal crossing life! I'm kinda annoyed at having to talk to sable for each of my pattern mules, but I'm thinking of creating my own pathway so it won't matter, hahaha


----------



## hijessicarose (Jul 20, 2013)

A few things I will never do include collecting gyroids, time-traveling, shooting down balloons, buying a ton of turnips and planting lilies (I think they look terrible )


----------



## Miya902 (Jul 20, 2013)

I'll never build a dream suite in mine~ I dont see the point for it.


----------



## flex51423 (Jul 20, 2013)

i have not seen a pikachu but i found one.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Jul 20, 2013)

I am never going to build the reset center. Resetti is a cool concept character, but he is really annoying after the first time. I don't restart at all, really, anyways. I might also skip out on Katrina's fortunes. They are meh.


----------



## Feraligator (Jul 20, 2013)

Expand my house to have rooms in the left, right and top of the main room. I hate the look of the mansion, because if anything, it looks more like a cottage. I think I'll stick to the main room, upstairs and basement upgrade.


----------



## mayortash (Jul 20, 2013)

I never dabble in the turnip market or put down paths. I just never have.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Jul 20, 2013)

I will never build the campsite. I don't want 10 villagers. There isn't room!


----------



## Vanellope (Jul 20, 2013)

Twisk said:


> ...
> - do much Club Tortimer. I'm shy so I prefer to WiFi with people on my friends' list...
> 
> I kinda feel like defending a few things that I've noticed are common in this thread.
> ...


I'm glad someone agrees with me! I really don't like to go on Club Tortimer either, although I've already used those medals to buy it. I'm too shy to interact with people I don't know.. But the stories that are associated with Club Tortimer are just adorable. (People meet so many other nice and generous players!)

I'm not sure how people can think it's unrealistic either... I suppose it depends on the kind of pattern they have, but it's not odd to have a path. There are indeed sidewalks in my neighborhood, I don't know about any of you..
I also really like the Mermaid series, I find it pretty. I don't understand why it's bashed so much.

I'm not going to say I'm not ABSOLUTELY not going to do somethings, as I can't really.. tell. But there are things that I know I certainly won't be doing.

Things I Absolutely Won't Do:
-Certain PWP's. (Reset Center: It's tacky, a waste of bells, I don't like Resetti. I also don't want to build the pile of pipes, trash can, etc.)

Things I _Probably_ Won't Do/Don't Prefer to Do:
-Build Katrina's Fortune Shop.. The alley is pretty ugly and I want to get rid of it.
-Build Certain Public Work Projects. (Pile of pipes, for example..)
-Club Tortimer. Again, I'm too shy to interact with others in game,,
-Turnips. I've done them before in game, but I really didn't get that many bells(Mostly because I was doing it with half a mind. I didn't really care.. Also I didn't buy enough turnips. Reese was buying them for 330 bells each.. so.), plus it's just not fun.​


----------



## sseoni (Jul 20, 2013)

I will never collect fortune cookie items :x


----------



## ripley4O77 (Jul 20, 2013)

I will never time travel, I will never build certain projects like the Moai head, I will never expand my right (small) room and top floor (medium) any further. I will never let Pietro, Hopper or Sparro leave out of my own free will.


----------



## Hirisa (Jul 20, 2013)

ripley4O77 said:


> I will never time travel, I will never build certain projects like the Moai head, I will never expand my right (small) room and top floor (medium) any further. I will never let Pietro, Hopper or Sparro leave out of my own free will.



So nice to meet another Sparro lover. I don't hear many other folks talking about him, but he's just so great.


----------



## katie. (Jul 20, 2013)

I haven't had Gracie visit, nor have I had someone stay in my campsite


----------



## JellyBeans (Jul 20, 2013)

Quite a few that I _*might*_ end up doing in the future

I don't collect gyroids or fortune cookie items, I sell them straight away. I will probably put off building the Reset Center for quite a while, may never build it but I'm not sure  I will also probably not build paths, they can look out of place in some areas and I personally am very happy with the grass.


----------



## pocky (Jul 20, 2013)

traceguy said:


> Fossiles don't disappear. For me they stay until you grab them
> 
> 
> I will never
> ...



What I mean is: if I don't grab my fossils today, tomorrow I'll still only have 4 fossils to pick up. Whereas gyroids accumulate instead, I once had like 16+ different gyroids to pick up because it rains a lot in my game and I wasn't digging them up.


----------



## Rayna (Jul 20, 2013)

Aww sad to see a lot of people hate the mermaid themed things... my whole town is Under The Sea hahahahah

Uhm I will probably never try to hybrid any flower other than roses, and I wont build any projects that dont go with my theme / can be blended in some way to look semi normal hhahah also I'll probably never get the Street Pass Badges... I think gold is like 300 and x__x oh my goodness


----------



## Mary (Jul 20, 2013)

pocky said:


> I will never collect gyroids, they annoy me >:c



Yes, a thousand times YES!


----------



## ripley4O77 (Jul 20, 2013)

Hirisa said:


> So nice to meet another Sparro lover. I don't hear many other folks talking about him, but he's just so great.


Hopper mentioned Sparro is thinking about leaving. Over my dead body! He's so tough yet derpy. XD I love his blank stare.


On another note I see so many people not building the reset center. I LOVE the way it looks at night and the lid is open, so pretty! Plus he's such an *ss it's hilarious. 

I'm also a big Gyroid collector, I have several series always in my house, they go with so many things!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 20, 2013)

I will never build the Reset Center. I'm not interested in Resetti yelling at me, thanks.


----------



## fletnez (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't think I'm going to bother will the furniture you receive through the fortune cookie. While it is nice to see the reference to other series, I don't plan on making a room with any of the furniture or wearing any of the costumes.


----------



## Hirisa (Jul 20, 2013)

ripley4O77 said:


> Hopper mentioned Sparro is thinking about leaving. Over my dead body! He's so tough yet derpy. XD I love his blank stare.
> 
> 
> On another note I see so many people not building the reset center. I LOVE the way it looks at night and the lid is open, so pretty! Plus he's such an *ss it's hilarious.
> ...



OMG yes, tough yet derpy perfectly describes him. I luffs him! And he makes PWP suggestions constantly- maybe not always for things I want, but hey! He cares about the town enough to make suggestions.  I think you might be my AC twin, ripley. I also love gyroids and Resetti.


----------



## Eirrinn (Jul 20, 2013)

Kippla said:


> I will never build the Reset Center. I'm not interested in Resetti yelling at me, thanks.



I actually built the center and resseti seems to be a lot nicer then he used to be. Or it could just be me lol


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 20, 2013)

pocky said:


> What I mean is: if I don't grab my fossils today, tomorrow I'll still only have 4 fossils to pick up. Whereas gyroids accumulate instead, I once had like 16+ different gyroids to pick up because it rains a lot in my game and I wasn't digging them up.



Oh, I see. The accumulation!


----------



## Bea (Jul 20, 2013)

I'll never trade villagers, it just seems odd to me. o.o


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 20, 2013)

I have no idea how this villager trading things works so I probably won't be doing that.  I like the randomness, but again, I have no idea how that works so I cannot say I will NEVER do it.


----------



## pocky (Jul 20, 2013)

traceguy said:


> Oh, I see. The accumulation!



yeah  When this happens I just invite a few trusted friends that collect gyroids and we have a gyroid digging party. my town goes back to being beautiful, and they get gyroids for their collection. everybody wins


----------



## sourburst (Jul 20, 2013)

I will never collect Gyroids.


----------



## Amykins (Jul 20, 2013)

embitca said:


> I'll never build the Reset Center. i don't collect gyroids or fortune cookie items.  I will probably also never add the first floor back room to my main house.



TOTALLY with you on the Reset Center and gyroids, hehe! Other than those two, I guess there's really nothing else. Now that I've collected all of the fossils I prefer not to dig them up anymore, which does get annoying sometimes watching the little ground marks build up, but what the heck, I'm lazy.


----------



## Aloha (Jul 20, 2013)

Paths.Too troublesome...


----------



## todokutooru (Jul 20, 2013)

I will never sell turnips XD


----------



## Ade4265 (Jul 20, 2013)

Put public works projects where I want instead of where Isabelle wants.


----------



## todokutooru (Jul 20, 2013)

Ade4265 said:


> Put public works projects where I want instead of where Isabelle wants.


LOL


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jul 20, 2013)

todokutooru said:


> I will never sell turnips XD



Buy and eat them? 



Ade4265 said:


> Put public works projects where I want instead of where Isabelle wants.



Hahahaha! I have managed to place 6 exactly where I wanted, out of 15. D:
But something I've not done it put a bridge where I want. And now so many of my villagers live by my river I can't really risk demolishing any bridges.


----------



## LemyLekySama (Jul 20, 2013)

I will never build paths or do stalk market. Nothing against them, I'm just too damn lazy.


----------



## myaccount37 (Jul 20, 2013)

Purposely hit a villager with a net.  I know a lot of people do this, but I just can't bring myself to, even with the ones I hate the most.  It's annoying that despite me constantly ignoring them they still stick around, but I can't bring myself to actually push them, plant pitfall seeds around their house, or hit them with a net.  

It's happened by accident, especially when I want to start a conversation after trying to get a bug or something, and I always feel horrible. 

I did, however, once find a pitfall seed planted right next to the house of one of the characters I have for paths.  The funny thing is the alt's house is *right next to Fauna's with no other house nearby*.  It's so weird imagining Fauna, of all the villagers, planting a pit.  Unless the villagers from across the bridge framed the poor little deer


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 20, 2013)

myaccount37 said:


> Purposely hit a villager with a net.  I know a lot of people do this, but I just can't bring myself to, even with the ones I hate the most.  It's annoying that despite me constantly ignoring them they still stick around, but I can't bring myself to actually push them, plant pitfall seeds around their house, or hit them with a net.
> 
> It's happened by accident, especially when I want to start a conversation after trying to get a bug or something, and I always feel horrible.
> 
> I did, however, once find a pitfall seed planted right next to the house of one of the characters I have for paths.  The funny thing is the alt's house is *right next to Fauna's with no other house nearby*.  It's so weird imagining Fauna, of all the villagers, planting a pit.  Unless the villagers from across the bridge framed the poor little deer



This too to be honest, i never even end up disliking a villager? yes i prefer some and find some ugly but id never dislike them and attack them etc, i feel guilty


----------



## Lemons (Jul 20, 2013)

Reading this thread and seeing how many people don't like Resetti and won't buy the Reset Center makes me a little sad  aww I really like him! It was one of the first projects I got! And even if you get tired of the yelling, you can just tell him your batteries ran out or you don't remember resetting and he will leave. Well, I guess Nintendo got it right when they made Resetti optional...

I can't say for sure I won't do certain things because I eventually change my mind and end up doing everything. "I won't do paths!" and two days later I'm spending my whole day drawing and setting them.
But for now I'm pretty sure I won't
-buy items from other players online;
-trade villagers online. Hooray campsite randomness!;
-get all the prizes from HHA. I don't really want the gold exterior and I'm not doing well with the points right now anyway :/;
-not sure, but probably not collecting the gold set either.


----------



## AwesomeBlossom (Jul 21, 2013)

I'll probably never time travel... It's pretty much more trouble for me, because flowers die, weeds grow, people move out. I can't deal with having to fix all of that just because I wanted to time travel!
I'll probably never build a cut out for my village. They seem a little tacky, and not worth the money I could be using for the police station once I get the idea from a villager!
But y'know, anything can happen!


----------



## Wallytehcat (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm never going to make my own clothe patterns.


----------



## insaneluzer (Jul 21, 2013)

I think I'll never build pathways... but who knows, honestly? This game's still too young for me to say there's anything I won't try at least once! Although, I'm pretty much 100% certain I'll never build the Resetti Center I'm absent-minded sometimes and just shut off my 3DS when I have something urgent to do, so I'd get yelled at too much for my liking. At least Isabelle is gentle when she notifies me that I forgot to save. D:


----------



## StarryACNL (Jul 21, 2013)

To be honest ressiti kinds of scares me
Plus it really expensive to build so no reset centre for me!


----------



## Mosshead (Jul 21, 2013)

I'll probably never play around with the stalk market. I just can't see myself doing that for some reason.


----------



## Toeto (Jul 21, 2013)

- I do not buy fortune cookies
- I do not collect Gyroids
- I never wear an umbrella when it rains
- I never buy turnips
- I never design things


----------



## maarowak (Jul 21, 2013)

I don't think there's something I won't do in ACNL. Specially because of the badges. They WANT you to try every aspect of the game. It's the first time I've ever played the stalk market, to get the badges (already have gold yay!!!!)
I'm still playing because it's the easiest way to get the gold saving badge. But taking my time.

But let's see... I... probably will never change my town tunes and ordinance? Can't even imagine doing that, I mean it.


----------



## ripley4O77 (Jul 21, 2013)

Kippla said:


> I will never build the Reset Center. I'm not interested in Resetti yelling at me, thanks.



That's a shame though, you get a lot of story from Resetti and a lot of conversation every time you visit him. Watching him do that butt wiggle dance was hilarious! XD


----------



## Merelfantasy (Jul 21, 2013)

I will never time travel and I will never change my hair, it's perfect now, so why bother changing it? If I end up changing it will still be the color of 'burning love.'


----------



## Lin (Jul 21, 2013)

Never gonna abuse a glitch (as in, do it on purpose), never gonna TT for more progress (unless I'm trading a villager with someone and my town is full when the villager is packed up and ready to go .__.... but even then I'm reluctant since I've never done it before), never gonna build the reset center. 

Never gonna give you up, never gonna let you down. Never gonna run around and desert you. Never gonna make you cry, never gonna say goodbye. Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Jul 22, 2013)

Toeto said:


> - I never wear an umbrella when it rains



And I thought I was the only one! I never use the umbrella, rain or shine. Unless they make it so that you catch a cold after getting wet and can't venture beyond your front door for a few days, I don't see the point of the umbrella. Except for photo opportunities. Some of those umbrellas are pretty!


----------



## Farobi (Jul 22, 2013)

Wait people actually use umbrellas


----------



## JellyBeans (Jul 22, 2013)

I might build the Reset Center, but for now I think I'll live without it  I'll also probably never build paths, 'cos I'm too lazy and I'm happy with grass


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Jul 22, 2013)

Farobi said:


> Wait people actually use umbrellas



I do, but only during the day when the sun is out, because I don't want a tan.


----------



## Wondrous (Jul 22, 2013)

Lin said:


> Never gonna give you up, never gonna let you down. Never gonna run around and desert you. Never gonna make you cry, never gonna say goodbye. Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you









edit: sorry if posting a pic alone is against the rules. my apologies. new here, lol.


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 22, 2013)

^ You're new here, right? I'm sorry about your OCD but I think there is a rule where you cannot post a picture/GIF all by itself in a reply 
----
I don't think I'll be building House of Fortune. Looks pretty lame to me >_>


----------



## Wondrous (Jul 22, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> ^ You're new here, right? I'm sorry about your OCD but I think there is a rule where you cannot post a picture/GIF all by itself in a reply
> ----
> I don't think I'll be building House of Fortune. Looks pretty lame to me >_>



yeah lol. i edited it, sorry about that. 

but on topic, no Reset Center for me, and i don't think i'll ever 'trade' villagers again. i'll let people stop by and pick them up if their packing, but.. it's just too confusing of a process for me.


----------



## hbastion (Jul 22, 2013)

I agree with you on the slingshot thing. Balloon furniture just looks too tacky & just. No. ._.  I probably will never make paths either, maybe it's just me but they seem very time-consuming and I'm not artistic enough to make a cool design. So.


----------



## Megan. (Jul 22, 2013)

Yeah, I never shoot down the balloons either, I hate the balloon series. >_<
I also never collect Cookies as I have no interest in the Nintendo items and I will not build the reset center. D;


----------



## Cranky Squirrel (Jul 22, 2013)

The Resetti music is probably my favorite music in the game. I sometimes reset just so I can hear it. I built it early and use it often.

I'll probably never create paths, or create any AQ codes.

I've collected gyroids during the rainy season and filled up a museum room way too quickly. I had no other use for them, so I sold them all. I do want to collect the Brewster gyroids, however. I'll hang onto those if I ever earn enough coffee points. Other than those special gyroids, I have no other plan to collect gyroids. It's raining in my village right now, so I know I'll be selling gyroids tomorrow.

I thought I'd never use and umbrella, but then I saw the one with the spiderweb design and bought it. I used it once, so I can't say never.

Now that I've unlocked the haircuts for both boys and girls, I'll probably never get another haircut. I went back to the default, which is the one I liked best.

Once I unlock all the "jokes" I probably won't visit Shrunk in the afternoons.

I probably won't redesign Town Hall. I like the original design too much.

I'll probably never unlock the train station redesign public works project. I don't love the online features of the game.

I'll probably never let Ricky, Deli, Phil, Wendy, Teddy, or Flurry move out.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Jul 22, 2013)

On the topic of balloons: I will never not shoot them down! It's not that I like the furniture much, but I just have to shoot them down. One day when I was out swimming, I had to just sit idle while a blue one soared out over the ocean. It hurt my soul.
That said, I do collect the balloon pieces. I aim to complete the series. I keep them in one of my pattern-carriers' room.


----------



## Lin (Jul 22, 2013)

0wls said:


> edit: sorry if posting a pic alone is against the rules. my apologies. new here, lol.



Yay, love!


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Jul 23, 2013)

Cranky Squirrel said:


> I probably won't redesign Town Hall. I like the original design too much.



Are we in the teeny weeny minority, I wonder? It seems everyone wants to redesign the town hall and the train station but I'm perfectly happy with the original design for both and I will never change them.


----------



## beebs (Jul 23, 2013)

pocky said:


> I will never collect gyroids, they annoy me >:c



This completely. They take up too much space. >.>


----------



## Tiramisu (Jul 23, 2013)

I don't think I'll ever be building the Dream Suite. I had it in my last town and don't really see a point to visiting dream towns.


----------



## Farobi (Jul 23, 2013)

Tiramisu said:


> I don't think I'll ever be building the Dream Suite. I had it in my last town and don't really see a point to visiting dream towns.



Well, i see your point. But the feeling of actually finishing it is a good enough accomplishment in my honest opinion.


----------



## Violit (Jul 23, 2013)

I shall never collect the balloon furniture. It's ugly.

Building Resetti's hideout isn't looking too promising for him either, I think it looks ugly and doesn't match with the look I want to go with for my town.


----------



## diamondacequeen (Jul 23, 2013)

*I won't make paths and such.
I like my town looking like a wooded area, and I'm not skilled enough to envision a whole town layout anyway.*


----------



## Lellyna (Jul 23, 2013)

I would never time travel.

- - - Post Merge - - -

and have not unlocked katrina yet.


----------



## Erica (Jul 23, 2013)

I won't ever sell fossils or ugly items in the flea market because I don't want to ruin my villagers houses with ugly furniture.


----------



## Ilona (Jul 23, 2013)

I can't be bothered with turnips. 

I will probably never design stuff, with the exception of my town flag.


----------



## ForgottenT (Jul 23, 2013)

Erica said:


> I won't ever sell fossils or ugly items in the flea market because I don't want to ruin my villagers houses with ugly furniture.



Same


----------



## TiffaniMichele (Jul 23, 2013)

I will never deny a favor from a villager. If they want to come over, I'll let them come over. If they need something delivered, I'll deliver it. I'll never say no to a villager. I also have not collected a single gyroid. I dig it up and sell it. 

Something I do everyday, however, is update my dream town. 5,000 free bells?! Heck yes!


----------



## HaiEllaBear (Jul 23, 2013)

And me:3 I really dont like them o.o


----------



## Tiramisu (Jul 23, 2013)

Farobi said:


> Well, i see your point. But the feeling of actually finishing it is a good enough accomplishment in my honest opinion.



That's kind of why I said "I don't think". Like, I want to make an awesome town and show it off to random people, but I had a bad experience attempting to make a pretty town. I'm taking a break. (。-ω-)zzz

I _might_ build it, but much much later in the game.


----------

